# Ebay joke of the day.



## MiltonFu (May 1, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180498748017&ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT


----------



## silversaddle1 (May 1, 2010)

And I thought I did good?

You want even more E-bay stupid?? Look at this auction and read the question from a member at the bottom of the page! No wonder!!! :shock: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260592407432&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Noxx (May 1, 2010)

I like the answer of the seller :roll:


----------



## shyknee (May 1, 2010)

DUH! :?: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I love it :lol: 
some one thought that they were getting 4 hundred and eighty-six chips ???


----------

